# Anyone familier w/Lucinda Bassett's attacking Anxiety & Depression?



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

***Sorry double post from General also! Wasn't sure if anyone here would see under the general so I apologize for duplicate***

Any one familiar with this program sold via infomericial?

If yes, did you buy or do you know any one who did/has and what did or do you/they think about it? Money Scam?

Any input greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Lorraine M (Apr 26, 2011)

There is no stock solution. Meds, incorporation of Christianity or religion if that is important to someone and talk therapy. There can be underlying causes that need to be addressed. Depression and Anxiety need one to one solutions, not a cookie cutter thing and down right dangerous to assume so...


----------

